# The Birmingham Beach



## moomoo (Jun 10, 2007)

Whats that all about then?

Has anyone seen it?  I presume there isn't any water?  

Is it worth me taking the children for a day out in Brum to see it?  I'm trying to plan a few trips for the school holidays


----------



## chio (Jun 10, 2007)

This must be one of those things they do in all the provincial cities; there's either one or going to be one outside the Urbis in Manchester. Cue the MEN crowing about what an original idea it is


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 10, 2007)

Not seen the one in Brum...but went to one in Brisbane and that was ace....they had a pool thing with waves n a lifeguard....


----------



## chio (Jun 11, 2007)

moonsi til said:
			
		

> Not seen the one in Brum...but went to one in Brisbane and that was ace....they had a pool thing with waves n a lifeguard....



Isn't Brisbane by the sea anyway?!


----------



## aqua (Jun 11, 2007)

the one in brum is next to a canal I believe

don't do it 

theres loads of lovely places to go instead


----------



## moomoo (Jun 11, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> theres loads of lovely places to go instead




Such as? 

(and please don't say the Sea Life Centre - went there when middle boy was about 2 1/2 and just after we had paid he said ' I don't like fish' and screamed in terror the whole way round     Went a few years ago and it wasn't much better and very expensive!)

Are there still free museums in Birmingham?

It's been a while since I last went, can you tell?


----------



## aqua (Jun 11, 2007)

I need to pm bees when he gets home cos we've been to a few places I'm sure you'd like both in brum and outside

do you collect Tesco clubcard vouchers? (yes yes I know, tescos = evil but they give good days out )

I've recently been to warwick castle, west mids safari and the black country living museum all with clubcard vouchers  the warwick castle visit was with bees and my dad and instead of costing £47 for us 3 cost £9 in vouchers  (and there are loads of offers on for online shopping, ie get 1000 points if you spend over £75 which privides you with £10 of vouchers )

I'll get the places we went to though 

what kind of things are your lads into?


----------



## aqua (Jun 11, 2007)

ooo have you been to conkers? or to twycross zoo?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 11, 2007)

Not been to Conkers - that's an idea!

And I've still got a free pass to West Midlands safari park from the last time we went  

I shop at Sainsburys you know!  Only because the Tesco here is so big it scares me!

The black country museum is another good idea  

We are going to Ragley Hall on Saturday for a birthday picnic - that's a nice day out as well  

What I was thinking of doing though was getting the train into Birmingham and having a cheap day out with *free* activities


----------



## BigTom (Jun 11, 2007)

i think moomoo is reffering to either the bullring beach or the one the council are doing in centeneray square, rather than the legendary free party beach by a canal under spaghetti junction beach  ( i don't know if it actually exists anyway, just heard tales)

the bullring beach doesn't have any water, and is pretty small, I'd expected it to be across the whole of st. martins square but it isn't.  disapointing to be honest, a large sandpit rather than a beach imo.  otoh it might look huge to a child.
I don't thinkt he centenary square one is built yet.


----------



## aqua (Jun 11, 2007)

ooo forgot about the centenary square one

as for stuff in birmingham itself, errrrrrrrr


----------



## moomoo (Jun 11, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> as for stuff in birmingham itself, errrrrrrrr




That's what I thought


----------



## miss direct (Jun 11, 2007)

Free activities: on Sundays there is a free bus going between all the free museums in Birmingham. 

The BBC in the mailbox has stuff kids would like, they can pretend to be presenters and stuff.


----------



## mr steev (Jun 11, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> The black country museum is another good idea
> 
> 
> What I was thinking of doing though was getting the train into Birmingham and having a cheap day out with *free* activities



The Black Country Museum is in Dudley so you'd have to get a bus from Brum, or get the train to Tipton or Sandwell & Dudley and get a bus from there. It's not far though.
There's also Dudley Castle and Zoo if you're around that way


----------



## moomoo (Jun 11, 2007)

mr steev said:
			
		

> The Black Country Museum is in Dudley so you'd have to get a bus from Brum, or get the train to Tipton or Sandwell & Dudley and get a bus from there. It's not far though.
> There's also Dudley Castle and Zoo if you're around that way




I can drive to the Black Country museum - but I got one of the free family railcards someone recommended so wanted to make use of it and as our little train line doesn't go much further than Birmingham that was the choice for a day out  

I didn't like Dudley zoo when we last went (about 15 years ago iirc) - it was very concretey


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 12, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Isn't Brisbane by the sea anyway?!




No...not that near...a few hours away at least. Its near the Goldcoast....but this was a innercity thing. It was very big and popular.


----------



## mr steev (Jun 12, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I didn't like Dudley zoo when we last went (about 15 years ago iirc) - it was very concretey



Tbh, that's what I thought when I last went about 10 years ago. (Although I find zoo's quite depressing anyway) It's not really a place I'd suggest going, unless you're in the area... the castles ok irrc, but there are better ones in the are (Warwick and Kenilworth for example)


----------



## diond (Jun 16, 2007)

Think Tank Museum - Curzon Street
Aston Manor Transport Museum - Witton Lane
Artifex Gallery - Sutton Coldfield
Cadbury World - Linden Rd
National Motorcycle Museum - Solihull


None of these are free, but still worth considering during the summer holidays.


----------



## JTG (Jun 16, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Isn't Brisbane by the sea anyway?!



Brisbane is the only Australian state capital not to be by the sea. So they built a beach next to the Brisbane River and it's ace


----------



## cybershot (Jun 16, 2007)

Have a nose at this:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g186402-Activities-Birmingham_West_Midlands_England.html

There's plenty of thing's to do in and around Birmingham, you just have to look for them.

Being a resident the beaches in the shopping centre are nothing more than a gimmick, and wouldn't even pass one hour of a child's time let alone a full day.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 16, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Not been to Conkers - that's an idea!


Having met your two lads I can promise you they'll like Conkers - the huge adventure playgound type thing they have there will be right up their street


----------



## aqua (Jun 16, 2007)

can we come with you?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 16, 2007)

aqua said:
			
		

> can we come with you?




Yay!

Lets all got to Conkers!


----------



## moomoo (Jun 16, 2007)

adenewton said:
			
		

> Have a nose at this:
> 
> http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g186402-Activities-Birmingham_West_Midlands_England.html



Thats a useful website - thanks


----------

